# bits of wisdom about the 2nd amendment



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.gmu.edu/departments/economic ... /arms.html


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the great post........
There is alot on this site that aren't a bit worried about what the Leadership in the Democratic party want to do to the second amendment.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you very much for that post. There should be no question in any persons mind what the framers of this nation intended with the second amendment. Still the partisans hate to admit that their liberal heroes are gun grabbers. Many will say it can't happen, because we have the second amendment. Our gal pal Nancy, Schummer, Kennedy, Kerry, none of the top democrats have any respect for the second amendment, but then I doubt them really respect this nation. Now France, that's another story. Why is it that the arrogant worship European countries? I don't get it. Two phrases (but not the only ones) over the years that give me a huge pain in the posterior is "gag me with a spoon", and "It's European".

Some liberals are concerned, others are just going to "tip toe through the tulips with Tinny Tim". Rather than study the constitution they will take there Washington heroes word for it. The population of la la land is exploding.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I thought that looked like Walter E Williams site.

He had some interesting things to say today on the radio as well.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

DecoyDummy said:


> I thought that looked like Walter E Williams site.
> 
> He had some interesting things to say today on the radio as well.


You are correct, I had started reading some of his writings and came by this link he had on his site. I would have loved to have him as one of my Econ Professors in school.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I never took a single Economics class in my life ...

But I know Walter, like Rush, has an uncanny ability to state things in such a way that even a complete nin-com-poop ... can "catch the drift".


----------

